# Amonia Burn



## GumboJones (Mar 6, 2006)

My Girlfriends tank has three albino corys that have suffered amonia burn on their whiskers (I think they're called rams). I was wondering if there was anything that I could do, besides removing the amonia which I'm already doing, to help the corys recover.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

What kind of substrate does she have in the aquarium? Sand, gravel, bare bottom tank. Many times the barbels on corys will wear away if the substrate is to course. The smaller or finer material the better.

Beyond that just make sure water changes are kept up.


----------



## orangebamboo (May 27, 2006)

Thats interesting, I didn't know that. Shes got a gravel substrate, but the corys have been in this tank for at least six months without any problem. Since she has such a high level of amonia in the tank, I thaught it was amonia burn, or possibly finrot even.


----------



## orangebamboo (May 27, 2006)

Oh..I just realized I posted that under Orangebamboo. I'm actually GumboJones, posting from my girlfriends computer.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Here is a good link with a bit more information on the issue.

http://www.articlefishtalk.com/Article/Stumped--The-secrets-of-a-Corydoras-breeder-by-Mike-Edwardes/72

It will explain a bit more on what can cause whisker damage to corydoras.


----------



## GumboJones (Mar 6, 2006)

Her problem is most definitly becuse of the amonia. Its sad to see that the whiskers will never be as long as they were before, but at least they will grow back.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

At least they will grow back. They use them to "feel" around in the substrate for food. At least it was caught before the ammonia levels rose to the point where fish would have started dying.


----------



## GumboJones (Mar 6, 2006)

I'll say! Her Amonia levels got really, really high. I tested it at about 8.0_!!!_

Its amazing that nothing has died, only two ghost shimps.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Keep a eye out for other things that may have happened that may not be as Obvious.

Ammonia causes the blood of a fish to loose its ability to carry oxygen. This causes stress to the fish and lowers the resistance of the fish to bacterial infections such as fin and tail rot, eye cloud, mouth fungus, body slime, and body sores.


----------



## GumboJones (Mar 6, 2006)

You called it.. One of her neon tetras has just died. She said that one day she got home and noticed all its fins were gone, and it had white specs on the body, then a few hours it was dead. She thinks it was ick, but doesn't know what to do now.. Should she treat the tank, even though the infected fish was removed? I guess i should read up on when and how to treat ick.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I would "treat" the tank for ick/ich. The reason is that the lifecycle of ick is typically around a week. 
Just be cautious. If this was because of ammonia. One form of treatment is to increase the temp of the tank, BUT by increasing the temp you will reduce the oxygen in the water. Meaning you will either need to add a airstone or increase surface water movement in some way. Before treatment check the ammonia levels one more time to make sure they are under control. Ammonia is also more toxic at higher temps.


----------

